# [EOM] Entangle, I have had an idea



## Dave Blewer (Feb 16, 2003)

Hi, 

As some of you might be aware one of the small problems that I have with _Elements of Magic_ is that it is difficult to do an Entangle spell, well I have an  idea:

Cast a Evoke Biomaterial or Evoke Area Biomatter, the target(s) get a Reflex save to avoid the spell effect. If they fail the roll the damage which reflects the strength of the entangling plant matter.  This figure is the reduction to the characters dex modifier to AC and a target number for concentration checks.

The trapped character can overcome this penalty by pulling himself free with a Strength check. The "damage" inflicted by the strength test reduces the strength of the entangle effect.

Another can attempt to help cut a trapped character free buy cutting the vegetation... The vegetation has an AC of 10, but the penalties of possibly hitting a friend in combat apply(so if you roll an 11-14 you hit your friend).

Finally if the damage inflicted is less than the Strength score of the target and the target is Large size or bigger then he may free himself with a standard action.

What do you think?


----------



## Dave Blewer (Feb 16, 2003)

This system could also be applied to Evoke Mud and Earth spells as well I guess.  It could even be applied to Water and Air spells ...

One thing that does occur though is that the mechanic for somebody helping to free you with the Earth or Mud variation on this spell would have to be different, maybe a +2 stackable bonus to digging yourself out for each person helping to dig you free.


----------

